# Road to The stage



## derian06 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thought I should start a thread in the teen section vs. new comers since I've been here for a couple of months. 

Current transformation: 244-227 -14%bf +21lbs lbm (don't have specific bf% loss and muscle gain from 254-244) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Wasn't happy with my results over the last 2 months so decided to amp my meal plan up a bit.

Wake up: 1 scoop stim pre-workout w/ 50-60mins of cardio
Meal 1: 16-20oz liquid egg whites w/ greens
Meal 2: 50g protein shake w/ optional quest bar
Meal 3: 8-10oz chicken or turkey w/ greens
Meal 4: 8-10oz chicken or turkey 1/2 cup white rice w/greens
Meal 5: 10oz seafood, steak, chicken, or turkey 4oz sweet potato w/ greens
Meal 6: repeat meal 5 or 50-63g protein shake with 1Tbs peanut butter.

Goal is to get down to 15%-18% over the next two months.


----------



## animale66 (Jun 9, 2015)

Good progress so far man - keep chiseling away at it, and you'll get there


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow, really good progress man, you are well on your way to an impressive transformation, well done!! 
Any idea on your current daily calorie intake? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## derian06 (Jun 9, 2015)

dben2910 said:


> Wow, really good progress man, you are well on your way to an impressive transformation, well done!!
> Any idea on your current daily calorie intake?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I have no idea what my daily caloric intake is, never really been a fan of tracking calories.


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 9, 2015)

Really good diet all the same, I imagine you'll cut up well, subbed  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## derian06 (Jun 9, 2015)

dben2910 said:


> Really good diet all the same, I imagine you'll cut up well, subbed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Thank you for the support!


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 10, 2015)

No problem buddy, checked out your other log too, that second pic doesnt do you justice, turning into one big unit!! 
What's your training split? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## derian06 (Jun 10, 2015)

dben2910 said:


> No problem buddy, checked out your other log too, that second pic doesnt do you justice, turning into one big unit!!
> What's your training split?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



For the last 5 months i've been on a 5 day split normally go until I feel like I Need a rest day
Monday: chest n tri's
Tuesday: back n bi's
Wednesday: legs n calfs
Thursday: Arms
Friday: shoulders n traps

Normally I do main lifts with warm ups then 8-5-5-3-3 then acc. I do just regular 3x8-12, but my strength plateaued and it seems like my gainz are too, so i'm planning on switching to this for awhile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Actually made a thread wondering about good splits for mass and strength. As for my lifts, my deadlift and squat are embarrassing to say the least, yet my pulldowns and rows are pretty strong. Bench is alright I guess not really happy with any of my lifts for my weight and size.


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 10, 2015)

Standard bodybuilding split so  
Whoooaaa, there's a ton of work in that programme!! That would bury me lol.. 
What do you squat and dead? You had a pic in your other thread where you were Low Bar Squatting, nothing looked out of the ordinary as regards form or that? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## derian06 (Jun 10, 2015)

dben2910 said:


> Standard bodybuilding split so
> Whoooaaa, there's a ton of work in that programme!! That would bury me lol..
> What do you squat and dead? You had a pic in your other thread where you were Low Bar Squatting, nothing looked out of the ordinary as regards form or that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I only squat ass to grass with a narrow stance normally and i'm not flexible enough to go heavy on a wider stance. But my squat is probably around 275 and my deadlift was 335 with awful form 4 months ago and havent been able to pick that up since. Bench is around 265, I feel like I should be alot stronger than I am. But when I started lifting again after a year long break my max bench was 155 squat was 185 and deadlift was 245, so the gains are there, but they have completely stopped for me. Havent gone up much if any over the last 2-3 months.

As for side notes on my lifts, for the deads if I can get it off the ground I can do 3-5 reps with it, and the squats once I hit the bottom of the hole I can either get it up or not, I don't stall if I get out of the hole.


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 10, 2015)

Have you considered Jason Blaha 5x5 or something along those lines? Squat, Deadlift, Bench form the core of them routines and you hit them 3x/week, with linear periodization you can make impressive strength gains in 6 weeks, plus the overall metabolic cost of working all major muscle groups every workout lends itself well to cutting. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 10, 2015)

As far as I'm aware, incorporating pause squats helps with strength and stability out of the hole, also deficit deadlifts for improving your initial pull strength. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## derian06 (Jun 12, 2015)

Feeling bigger lately and have alot more energy, I think im liking the new meal plan


----------



## derian06 (Jun 19, 2015)

223.0 post fasted cardo


----------



## derian06 (Jun 20, 2015)

222.6


----------



## derian06 (Jun 21, 2015)

222.0 before fasted cardio


----------



## derian06 (Jun 22, 2015)

219.8!!!! After nearly 6 months I finally reached my first goal!


----------



## derian06 (Jun 24, 2015)

...cheat and rest day yesterday, 228.2 +8lbs from yesterday


----------



## derian06 (Jun 29, 2015)

227.6


----------



## derian06 (Jun 30, 2015)

Bf check tomorrow


----------



## derian06 (Jul 1, 2015)

19.66% up 6lbs muscle down 6lbs fat in 23 days


----------



## derian06 (Sep 16, 2015)

May as well update, focused on strength for a months and bumped up all my lifts a good bit, and put on some fat, then I switched back to cutting and lost the fat I put on during the strength training, how I sit now. 222lbs 19%bf cutting hard now planning for 16% next month
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i'm going to give myself 4 months to get to 10% bodyfat, will be hard but will keep the diet in check along with fasted cardio.


----------



## derian06 (Sep 29, 2015)

Havent cheated yet averaging 700-900kcal for cardio everyday, strength is up. New veins are showing up.


----------



## derian06 (Oct 5, 2015)

Solid gains this month planning on getting the bf check this friday. 222lbs


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 5, 2015)

Progress is coming along nice bro.. Keep up the hardwork, it's paying off.


----------



## derian06 (Oct 5, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Progress is coming along nice bro.. Keep up the hardwork, it's paying off.



Means the world man, thank you!


----------



## derian06 (Oct 13, 2015)

222lbs 16.5%bf down 6lbs fat up 4lbs muscle


----------



## derian06 (Oct 21, 2015)

227lbs


----------



## derian06 (Nov 2, 2015)

230lbs


----------



## derian06 (Nov 4, 2015)

227lbs


----------



## derian06 (Dec 17, 2015)

220lbs
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















 progress is definitely slowing, it feels like i'm losing bodyfat everywhere but the lower stomach and pecs (important parts) but i'm in for the long haul so no worries.


----------



## Jay Cutler (Sep 21, 2016)

Hmm, very good results for 2-month training! Continue and you get great results!


----------



## bigrene (Jan 2, 2017)

Keep at it doing great!


----------



## CG (Jan 2, 2017)

Great work kid


----------



## derian06 (Jan 4, 2017)

May as well update its been over a year since my last post and i've bumped to 273 lbs pic is me at 261lbs


----------

